# BREMEN | CityGate Bremen | U/C



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

A quick update on the project: After long delays there is now quite a lot going on, construction has reached ground level:










View from the Bahnhofstraße toward Bremen Central Station:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Finally. Could be topped out next time the sun shines.


----------



## Foggia71 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello, all.
Find here a link to a Webcam with actual photos from "City gate"

https://mobil.mietkamera.de/webcam.php?st=3321&dummy=1497425979


----------



## Brunarino (Jul 11, 2010)

erbse said:


>


chemtrails propaganda...

:bash:


----------



## Bremennorder (Oct 4, 2017)

City Gate Bremen (March 17th, 2018)


----------



## Bremennorder (Oct 4, 2017)

*Update 10/10/2018*

The Bremen City gate on October 10th, 2018. The project will be finished in spring 2019 but the scaffoldings have already been removed partly.


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

New pics of the City Gate in Bremen, now almost finished:



















Opposite of beautiful Bremen Central Station:


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

^^

When emerging from the beautiful and historic train station, one runs into this sterile wall of glass and white concrete. Unimaginative. Uninspiring. Under-designed. And a cookie-cutter look-alike of SO many other current and recent-past developments. The City Gate project looks more like a penitentiary or grain storage facility rather than a welcoming view to a great city.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

You were greeted with ugliness exiting the train station for decades now, CityGate doesn't make it better but it also doesn't make it worse.


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

droneriot said:


> You were greeted with ugliness exiting the train station for decades now, CityGate doesn't make it better but it also doesn't make it worse.


hmmm. Spending millions to create a semi-disaster that we are now stuck with for 50-100+ years definitely makes it worse than undeveloped space that has potential for something wonderful. At least that's my view.


----------



## Bremennorder (Oct 4, 2017)

The Bremen City Gate this morning:



Some photos I took last month, a few days after the passage was opened:



Bremennorder said:


>


Of course the design is unimaginative, especially in comparison to the central station right opposite, but I have to admit that I really like the sandstone and its kind of warm feel. Also the City Gate finally brings some life to the dreary Bahnhofsvorstadt district.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice, that Rewe is in a much more convenient place for the alcoholics than the Edeka at the post office. Rewe usually has longer opening times, too.


----------

